# What age for Season?



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi, Pixie is 8 Months old now and I havent noticed her have her first season yet - what is the maximum time youd expect to see them have their first?? (ie when should I get worried if she hasnt!?)

I thought she may have started recently as her 'lady bits' seem(?) swollen and shes licking when she hasnt even been to the toilet, but I cant see any traces of a season.

We're intending on getting her spade 'after' her first season.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Mine have been 9 1/2 months and eleven months on the girls ive bought as pups, my others were older rescues.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing as I'm also getting her fixed.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I would say it all depends on individuality; how fast they mature, size etc. I've found a fiurst season can occur anywhere from 7 to 11months in Chihuahuas. But i have had a Chihuahua and Bulldogs come in for their first season upto 18months old


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow thanks I never knew that, I thought it was pretty much around 6 months!
So I take it if she gets to 2 years old and still hasnt had her first season I should look into it?
Is she showing signs, being swollen in that area and grooming more etc?


----------

